# Detroit area savings



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I visited Performance line tools Warren location today. They are consolidating operations into their Waterford Superstore. Everything in the Warren location is on clearance, 10 - 70% off. We have all seen these signs and say sure, that means I will get 10% off what I buy. Not the case this time. I needed some dust collection plates and they were all 60% off. The 3 I bought cost me a total of $5.83 with tax. I like it! Only while inventory lasts.


----------

